# Are Sticklebacks any good



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

Just wondering what everyone thinks of using sticklebacks as bait. i always just used to throw them in the waste basket b/c there are somethimes ill get a few of those guys in the bait pail. but im just wondering if anyone thinks different? 
Evenson


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Some fish faced with a situation of low food amounts will eat anything. I have seen perch try and eat them but for the most part they dont work the best. Since they have that hard spine they project when attaced fish tend to remember not to eat them. Smaller fish that I have worked with at times got them stuck in their mouths due to the stickles they have. One day though we got into a feeding frenzy of eyes and we had to use them since we ran out of bait. Though it was fun for about every 12 or so small fish we caught we would get one that was legal. That day anything would have worked. But for the most part fish tend to feed on other things first unless that is the only meal they are going to get.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

sticklebacks are made for the wastebasket, there should be plenty of fatheads to sort through before resorting to sticklebacks...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Eric, just give them to A. Anderson to use. 8)


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

haha, will do chris. although he probably needs all the luck he can get out on the ice


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Chris, I'll still out fish you using sticklebacks!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Are Sticklebacks any good?

Eh, if you fillet around the spines on the dorsal fin and use enough hot sauce, they're alright.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

BenelliBlaster said:


> Chris, I'll still out fish you using sticklebacks!!


Your on buddy. Give me a shout over Christmas time as I'm sure we'll be out in full force up your way.


----------

